# FSW Process



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey Guys,
I was looking into applying for FSW programme. I am a little bit confused on the process. From what i have gathered, these seems to be the process - 
1. Apply for Qualification assessment (World Education Services?)
2. Apply for Visa.

Is this correct?

I have B.E degree with Telecommunication major, have 10years IT experience. My spouse has B.E degree with Information Science major, has 7 years experience.
1. Can anyone of us apply as primary?

IELTS is complete. We can claim 24 if its mine, or 22 if its for spouse applies as primary.

So, as soon the May 1st window opens, is it like USA H1B program where in all the slots are filled up instantly?

Any help/guidance is really helpful!

Thanks!


----------



## Suds7 (Mar 7, 2013)

I don't think IELTS test is considered by Canadian authorities for english language evaluation. If you want to apply for FSW then i think you have to pass the Home - CELPIP - Canadian English Language Test test.

I'm not expert on this matter so please correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## Dinosaur (Mar 28, 2014)

Suds7 said:


> I don't think IELTS test is considered by Canadian authorities for english language evaluation. If you want to apply for FSW then i think you have to pass the Home - CELPIP - Canadian English Language Test test.
> 
> I'm not expert on this matter so please correct me if i'm wrong


Nope, IELTS is just fine.


----------



## pallavp (May 19, 2014)

No, IELTS is considered by Canada while processing VISA for English qualification.


----------

